# Why the fuck is CN still showing Reality shows??!



## Bender (May 15, 2010)

I thought they were going to destroy any all traces of the bloody fucking CN real. But here I am randomly changing channels to see it on AGAIN and s I'm looking at these gay-ass Real world/Road rules rip-offs.  Seriously, just because you barely have to spend a dime to produce these shows doesn't mean we're going to watch you lazy-slobbish fat-over religious Right-winged teabagging cunts network cunts.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2010)

I'm guessing because kids watch those shows, sadly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2010)

how many threads did you make about CN blaze?


----------



## Purgatory (May 15, 2010)

Sadly enough, CN said they would never do reality shows before. Oh, how the mighty have fallen. With subpar cartoons, the boot of Naruto before Shippuuden, and the introduction to shit kid reality shows. Nickelodeon called, they want their fucking reality shows back!


----------



## Hannibal (May 15, 2010)

Lame, I watch CN for Clone Wars these days, that's about it


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2010)

I haven't watched CN (other than for Adult Swim) for a long time now. I had actually forgotten about the reality shows.

To this day I still have not seen one episode of any of them, and I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> how many threads did you make about CN blaze?



I know, this is like his fifth one.


----------



## Z (May 15, 2010)

I remember when that channel was awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm guessing because kids watch those shows, sadly.



Last time I checked they were the lowest rated shows. I imagine they still air because they're cheaper than animation.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Last time I checked they were the lowest rated shows. I imagine they still air because they're cheaper than animation.



Huh, didn't know that. Get rid of 'em, CN.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Huh, didn't know that. Get rid of 'em, CN.



CN: But we don't wanna spend all that mo- I mean we don't have enough money!


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2010)

Yea, I'm sure they have the money. All those commercial breaks.


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Last time I checked they were the lowest rated shows. I imagine they still air because they're cheaper than animation.



Good lord, really? *sigh* 
Now that I think about it, wasn't money the reason they cut Toonami and all of the non "Moster-in-ur-pocket" anime?



Blaze of Glory said:


> CN: But we don't wanna spend all that mo- I mean we don't have enough money!



I lol'd


----------



## Purgatory (May 15, 2010)

Z said:


> I remember when that channel was awesome.



Don't we all? I still remember as a kid watching Johnny Bravo, I Am Weasel, back when Ed, Edd'n Eddy didn't suck. Back with Courage, Transformers: Beast Wars and anime that was actually GOOD.



Chee said:


> Yea, I'm sure they have the money. All those commercial breaks.



I remember a rant I made on here about commercials and how they were shortened and such


----------



## Hannibal (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Don't we all? I still remember as a kid watching Johnny Bravo, I Am Weasel, back when Ed, Edd'n Eddy didn't suck. Back with Courage, Transformers: Beast Wars and anime that was actually GOOD.




The majority of those are all CN originated right?  I guess when the animations get popular, the less money they wanna throw at it.  I wonder how Ben10 is doing


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> The majority of those are all CN originated right?  I guess when the animations get popular, the less money they wanna throw at it.  I wonder how Ben10 is doing



If my memory serves me correct I believe so. I think though when they firsdt started out they had like 70s kid shows n such. I remember Garfield and Friends like no tomorrow, shit was so cash. Oh yeah, I totally forgot about Ben 10. Didn't that show like...die off or something? 

I actually remember they brought back Goosebumps, to be honest, I was quite pleased...untill it got pulled off. The only cartoon I would like is Flapjack's Misadventures or whatever it's called. Chowder is retarded and it's a hit/miss with My Gym Partner's a Monkey (what a fucking stupid title) and I used to watch the shit out of Kids Next Door.


----------



## Hannibal (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> If my memory serves me correct I believe so. I think though when they firsdt started out they had like 70s kid shows n such. I remember Garfield and Friends like no tomorrow, shit was so cash. Oh yeah, I totally forgot about Ben 10. Didn't that show like...die off or something?
> 
> I actually remember they brought back Goosebumps, to be honest, I was quite pleased...untill it got pulled off. The only cartoon I would like is Flapjack's Misadventures or whatever it's called. Chowder is retarded and it's a hit/miss with My Gym Partner's a Monkey (what a fucking stupid title) and I used to watch the shit out of Kids Next Door.




No, Ben10 is still around, not sure why, never been a fan of it.
I remember the days of Dragon Ball Z


----------



## -Dargor- (May 16, 2010)

So long as there are teenage girls, crappy reality shows about ANYTHING will survive.


----------



## Andre (May 16, 2010)

Isn't the CN showing reality shows to compete with the Disney Channel?


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> If my memory serves me correct I believe so. I think though when they firsdt started out they had like 70s kid shows n such. I remember Garfield and Friends like no tomorrow, shit was so cash. Oh yeah, I totally forgot about Ben 10. Didn't that show like...die off or something?
> 
> I actually remember they brought back Goosebumps, to be honest, I was quite pleased...untill it got pulled off. The only cartoon I would like is Flapjack's Misadventures or whatever it's called. Chowder is retarded and it's a hit/miss with My Gym Partner's a Monkey (what a fucking stupid title) and I used to watch the shit out of Kids Next Door.


I thought My Gym Partner's a Monkey got cancelled at least 3 years ago. The only 70s kids show I remember from early CN was Banana Splits, the rest were obscure 70's Hanna Barbera cartoons that used to come on USA's cartoon express like 7 years before that. Flapjack isn't as bad as people make it out to be, and Adventure Time with Finn and Jake is pretty decent so far. Generator Rex is so-so, as is Johnny Test; things you can tolerate to watch if nothing else is on, but nothing to actually look forward to. SixTeen and Stoked are just terrible and should be cancelled asap. Never watched the Amazing Spiez or whatever the hell it's called, but knowing how Marathon's cartoons usually are, it's probably lame.

I remember when Garfield and Friends was a saturday morning cartoon on CBS.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> I thought My Gym Partner's a Monkey got cancelled at least 3 years ago. The only 70s kids show I remember from early CN was Banana Splits, the rest were obscure 70's Hanna Barbera cartoons that used to come on USA's cartoon express like 7 years before that. Flapjack isn't as bad as people make it out to be, and Adventure Time with Finn and Jake is pretty decent so far. Generator Rex is so-so, as is Johnny Test; things you can tolerate to watch if nothing else is on, but nothing to actually look forward to. SixTeen and Stoked are just terrible and should be cancelled asap. Never watched the Amazing Spiez or whatever the hell it's called, but knowing how Marathon's cartoons usually are, it's probably lame.
> 
> I remember when Garfield and Friends was a saturday morning cartoon on CBS.



I have no idea. I stopped giving a shit about it when..Naruto was still around if I'm correct. Banana Splits was epic, no questiong. I remember both 70s and 00s Johnny Quest, both of which I fucking LOVED. I'm just glad they still air some of the old cartoons like Tom n Jerry, I wish I had Boomerang though, fucking cable. Flapjack has that kind of dark humor that I remember watching when I was a kid. That Finn and Jake one is...eh..it feels like it's trying to be 90s but fails. Never heard Generator Rex, probably some lame action cartoon. As for Johnny Test, I cannot watch a minute of it without getting bored out of my skull. Whoever thought Sixteen would be a good show needs to be shot and I fucking HATE that Drama Island shit. It's like one of the writers got inspired from LOST and tried to capture it in a cartoony sense. Fucking waste of graphics I tell you.

God I miss the 90s


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> I have no idea. I stopped giving a shit about it when..Naruto was still around if I'm correct. Banana Splits was epic, no questiong. I remember both 70s and 00s Johnny Quest, both of which I fucking LOVED. I'm just glad they still air some of the old cartoons like Tom n Jerry, I wish I had Boomerang though, fucking cable. Flapjack has that kind of dark humor that I remember watching when I was a kid. That Finn and Jake one is...eh..it feels like it's trying to be 90s but fails. Never heard Generator Rex, probably some lame action cartoon. As for Johnny Test, I cannot watch a minute of it without getting bored out of my skull. Whoever thought Sixteen would be a good show needs to be shot and I fucking HATE that Drama Island shit. It's like one of the writers got inspired from LOST and tried to capture it in a cartoony sense. Fucking waste of graphics I tell you.
> 
> God I miss the 90s


There was a 00s Johnny Quest? Was it better than the 90's Johnny Quest?
Total Drama Island is more like a parody of Survivor, but it's not all that good.
They should air the old Looney Tunes/Merrie Melodies cartoons. And not just the Chuck Jones cartoons either; all the other stuff too. Who owns the rights to that shit nowadays? I know many of the old Tex Avery stuff is public domain now, so you can legally watch it on YouTube; but they should still be able to show it on TV too. But seriously, those old Warner Bros. cartoons were pretty much a TV cartoon staple since my parents were kids, and it kind of feels wrong that my own kids can't experience this shit on TV anymore.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> No, Ben10 is still around, not sure why, never been a fan of it.
> I remember the days of Dragon Ball Z



I rarely see Ben10 on my Cartoon Network. I miss Oceangroup's DBZ 



KG tha Muthafukn said:


> There was a 00s Johnny Quest? Was it better than the 90's Johnny Quest?
> Total Drama Island is more like a parody of Survivor, but it's not all that good.
> They should air the old Looney Tunes/Merrie Melodies cartoons. And not just the Chuck Jones cartoons either; all the other stuff too. Who owns the rights to that shit nowadays? I know many of the old Tex Avery stuff is public domain now, so you can legally watch it on YouTube; but they should still be able to show it on TV too. But seriously, those old Warner Bros. cartoons were pretty much a TV cartoon staple since my parents were kids, and it kind of feels wrong that my own kids can't experience this shit on TV anymore.



90s or other it was a damn good "recent" take of the original JQ. I can't believe we need a fucking channel just for the old cartoons. Why can't CN also air the older stuff in the mornings? I mean, kids might have to be up for school, but shit man those cartoons deserve to be viewed to people who don't have access to Boomerang.


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2010)

Ben10 is an awful cartoon. The 90's were the best.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2010)

yeah, as much as I hate the "yknow, back in mah day" mentality, I've gotta agree. I especially like the mid-90s and early 2000s. When CartoonCartoons ruled the earth and Williams Street had relevance.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Ben10 is an awful cartoon. The 90's were the best.



Eh..Ben 10 was hit/miss, now it just sucks. I need a time machine to go back when cartoons didn't suck.



Shirker said:


> yeah, as much as I hate the "yknow, back in mah day" mentality, I've gotta agree. I especially like the mid-90s and early 2000s. When CartoonCartoons ruled the earth and Williams Street had relevance.



Face it Shirker, we're old  what we consider good they insult us and call us weird. I remember back when they had all these little 15 minute cartoons. One of them was by Seth McFarlane which had its story used for the original Family Guy pilot/show. I miss Space Ghost Coast to Coast...


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Eh..Ben 10 was hit/miss, now it just sucks. I need a time machine to go back when cartoons didn't suck.



There's always been more shitty cartoons than good ones.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> There's always been more shitty cartoons than good ones.



Eventually all slots will be filled with shitty cartoons and kid reality shows.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Eventually all slots will be filled with shitty cartoons and kid reality shows.



Nah, it's more like you get older and your tastes change; new stuff you probably would've liked if you were still a kid look like crap to you as an adult, and stuff that was actually crap seems better than it actually was because you liked it as a kid. You're just getting old, stop watching cartoons and move on with your life.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> Nah, it's more like you get older and your tastes change; new stuff you probably would've liked if you were still a kid look like crap to you as an adult, and stuff that was actually crap seems better than it actually was because you liked it as a kid. You're just getting old, stop watching cartoons and move on with your life.



Oh yeah, 'cause even though I just explained how I hated the new cartoons I TOTALLY still watch them


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Oh yeah, 'cause even though I just explained how I hated the new cartoons I TOTALLY still watch them



Then quit your bitching.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> There's always been more shitty cartoons than good ones.



Are you a moron or do you not know shit?

I'm going to go with both. 

4-5 years ago No

Today, yes there most certainly are.

Do your fucking research before making stupid remarks like these.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 16, 2010)

There are good shows on cable. I don't think CN is a network with any of them right now .


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I thought they were going to destroy any all traces of the bloody fucking CN real. But here I am randomly changing channels to see it on AGAIN and s I'm looking at these gay-ass Real world/Road rules rip-offs.  Seriously, just because you barely have to spend a dime to produce these shows doesn't mean we're going to watch you lazy-slobbish* fat-over religious Right-winged teabagging cunts network cunts.*



                                        .

They still air because they want to get the most bang for their buck. By this time next year they'll all be off air since they'll have produced or acquired enough new material to replace it. Or show more reruns of Adventure Time. I'd prefer the later.

They're original cartoons are about as good as their early to mid 00's stuff.

I don't know why people want them to air the same cartoons over and over. With that mentality we'd there wouldn't be anything past Steam Boat Willy and Snow White.


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Eh..Ben 10 was hit/miss, now it just sucks. I need a time machine to go back when cartoons didn't suck.



Meh, I could never get into Ben10. All the characters annoyed me, and almost every episode was always just dull.

And you could just use the internet instead of a time machine. 



KG tha Muthafukn said:


> Nah, it's more like you get older and your tastes change; new stuff you probably would've liked if you were still a kid look like crap to you as an adult, and stuff that was actually crap seems better than it actually was because you liked it as a kid. You're just getting old, stop watching cartoons and move on with your life.



Not really, as there are cartoons that come out every now and then that are still good, as well as anime. 

And no one has to stop watching cartoons to move on with their lives. You can watch them and still live life.



mystictrunks said:


> I don't know why people want them to air the same cartoons over and over. With that mentality we'd there wouldn't be anything past Steam Boat Willy and Snow White.



For me, it's not so much about wanting them to air the same cartoons, but rather about them airing cartoons as good as those ones used to be, or better.

Sometimes they pull it off, but it isn't as often any more.


----------



## Bleach (May 16, 2010)

Sad sad day when NICKTOONS is showing DBZK when CN will not.

They are a bunch of fuckers now. Not even worth watching except for my [AS] sometimes.


----------



## fuuki (May 16, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> Nah, it's more like you get older and your tastes change; new stuff you probably would've liked if you were still a kid look like crap to you as an adult, and stuff that was actually crap seems better than it actually was because you liked it as a kid. You're just getting old, stop watching cartoons and move on with your life.



I thought it was as much, but honestly it seems more like a shift in how they want to appeal to their audience/ how their core demographic is perceived or represented. I blame the development of the tweeney-bopper that unveiled itself mid 2000's. Thank you Disney & Miley. The notion of 'tweens' did not exist to these channels before then. Cartoon shows in the early 2000's, 90's and earlier were oriented towards _kids_, but now you get shit like reality TV shows on CN b/c now they're appealing to precocious _tweens_ instead. 



Shirker said:


> yeah, as much as I hate the "yknow, back in mah day" mentality, I've gotta agree. I especially like the mid-90s and early 2000s. When CartoonCartoons ruled the earth and Williams Street had relevance.



We were the lucky ones.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Face it Shirker, we're old  what we consider good they insult us and call us weird. I remember back when they had all these little 15 minute cartoons. One of them was by Seth McFarlane which had its story used for the original Family Guy pilot/show. I miss Space Ghost Coast to Coast...



I don't wanna be old! I'm barely 20 



KG tha Muthafukn said:


> Nah, it's more like you get older and your tastes change; new stuff you probably would've liked if you were still a kid look like crap to you as an adult, and stuff that was actually crap seems better than it actually was because you liked it as a kid. You're just getting old, stop watching cartoons and move on with your life.



Yeah, I hate this mentality myself, so for the most part I agree. I always try to give new stuff a chance because I don't wanna become one of _those_ people when I hit 40. I genuinely love watching Chowder, iCarly and Pheneaus and Ferb, and my friends like Flapjack (for some reason), Adventure Time and Three Delivery, etc.

Thing is, though, CN has genuinely gone pretty downhill in terms of quality and what the hell the point of the channel is. Setting aside the cookie-cutter flash animation and action shows, my philosophy for a long time has been that the channel has the right to do whatever it wants, just change the name if you stray from your path. The fact that they still call themselves CN anymore is an insult to themselves and their viewers.

What really gets under my skin these days though is the politics. After the old president resigned after that retarded Boston fiasco, that's when the reality shows came, and anime was cut. Hell the only reason the anime that remains on the channel is there is cuz it has merchandise potential up the bum.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't know why people want them to air the same cartoons over and over. With that mentality we'd there wouldn't be anything past Steam Boat Willy and Snow White.



It's not so much that I want the same cartoons just good ones.


----------



## Hannibal (May 16, 2010)

If I want good cartoons, I usually have to buy them on DVD


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> For me, it's not so much about wanting them to air the same cartoons, but rather about them airing cartoons as good as those ones used to be, or better.
> 
> Sometimes they pull it off, but it isn't as often any more.



They do. Lots of their old cartoons were as boring and as unfunny as some of the garbage they show now. Their original stuff has always been hit and miss.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 16, 2010)

Naruto Shippuden is on Disney and Dragonball Z, the show that unquestionably defined Cartoonetwork for everyone on this forum, is about to be aired on Nickelodeon. That speaks leaps and bounds about the state and direction of CN I think. I think even they are recognizing their problems, hence the re-airing of cartoons that ended over 7-8 years ago.

Though a bit of lulz is that they're actually going to show a new Swat Cats series. Never thought I'd see that again.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I don't wanna be old! I'm barely 20



Fucking 19 years old and we're already "old".



Megaharrison said:


> Naruto Shippuden is on Disney and Dragonball Z, the show that unquestionably defined Cartoonetwork for everyone on this forum, is about to be aired on Nickelodeon. That speaks leaps and bounds about the state and direction of CN I think. I think even they are recognizing their problems, hence the re-airing of cartoons that ended over 7-8 years ago.
> 
> Though a bit of lulz is that they're actually going to show a new Swat Cats series. Never thought I'd see that again.



Why the FUCK is DBZ airing on Nickelodeon? Is this the original or Dragonball Kai?

Also, YOU LIE! SWAT KATS WOULD NEVER BETRAY US BY BEING A NEW SERIES


----------



## mystictrunks (May 16, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Fucking 19 years old and we're already "old".
> 
> 
> 
> Why the FUCK is DBZ airing on Nickelodeon? Is this the original or Dragonball Kai?



Kai. It's not airong on Nickelodeon in the U.S., it will be on Nicktoons. It's a different license iirc. It's also airing on some 4Kids block on local stations.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 16, 2010)

The obligatory annual CN hate thread. I approve


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 16, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> Though a bit of lulz is that they're actually going to show a new Swat Cats series. Never thought I'd see that again.



Wait what?


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Kai. It's not airong on Nickelodeon in the U.S., it will be on Nicktoons. It's a different license iirc. It's also airing on some 4Kids block on local stations.



Oh God...4Kids? Let's see this thing get edited to hell


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2010)

Don't worry, they've got not control over the show. It's all FUNI dealing with the editing.


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> Then quit your bitching.



It was sarcasm you dumbass.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 17, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> It was sarcasm you dumbass.



If it wasn't my comment would make less sense.


----------



## Starrk (May 17, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I haven't watched CN (other than for Adult Swim) for a long time now.



The ratings board considers Cartoon Network and Adult Swim to be two different channels.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2010)

Adult Swim should get their separate channel. They don't show anything overly explicit anyways, it would be fine as a day and night channel.


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2010)

KG tha Muthafukn said:


> If it wasn't my comment would make less sense.



Empathy, learn it.



Chee said:


> Adult Swim should get their separate channel. They don't show anything overly explicit anyways, it would be fine as a day and night channel.



As long as they get rid of that fucking retarded Tim n Eric show, I really would give two shits.


----------

